# Pre Adder Rock Session ....................



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Great video Safa!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well done Clive, look out Adder Rock the Safa is back!!!!!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> So at snake rock you gonna catch another like that then? Bring it on my china.


ohhh im going to enjoy your weeping at Adder ill bring a towel for the tears mate,going to paddle your arse into slang klip!


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Great vid Safa. 
Sometimes making the vid is just as much fun as catching the fish ! Well done on both


----------



## Sharft (Jan 5, 2014)

Great vid.

And what an awesome sunrise!


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice vid Clive ....looks like that mongrel shore break is still there!! enjoy the feed


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet. Great video and nice fishing.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Great video, decent fish also. Your looking very relaxed and comfortable in close to the shore there.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sharft said:


> Great vid.
> 
> And what an awesome sunrise!


Completely agree, awesome shot of the sun rising. Nice vid and nice fish


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great video mate and the only one on the day to score a Mac. The mojo runs strong in this one 8) Salti is going to weep like a baby at the rock   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

> Salti is going to weep like a baby at the rock





> ohhh im going to enjoy your weeping at Adder


Looks like a conspiracy Salti, the Latte' boys are trying to put you off your game!

Nice work Clive, we look forward to seeing your arse at Straddie. :lol: 
Look out we mean baboonass...... I mean business. :lol:


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

VikingJim said:


> Great vid Safa.
> Sometimes making the vid is just as much fun as catching the fish ! Well done on both


Haha move over ken burns. I reckon the editing is just as fun as the fish too. Nice vid.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Sprocket said:


> > Salti is going to weep like a baby at the rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just need a Mankini for Salti I reckon,he will be up crak ..I mean shit creek on a string and sounding away...... Sprocket sprocket sprocket those latte boys can frisk ken fish hey *****.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

bruus said:


> Great video, decent fish also. Your looking very relaxed and comfortable in close to the shore there.


It's the first time I've had a chance to really test the PF in some descent surf as it's been really small here of late, in saying that it was not massive by a long shot but had plenty of power in the waves, I counted 20 plus waves going out as I had to hold just before the shorey and kept coping them right in front of me and was surprised how well the PF went over the top if I leaned a bit back ,it's so responsive that if you get turned a bit side on for the next waves you can correct in a matter of seconds,paddled in and played the same game in the danger zone , I was very impressed to say the least and the PF475 is the best yak I've paddled on taking everything into consideration as a all rounder. I may do a un edited version of going out and coming in although the camera did get knocked down going out but you can still the amount of waves etc


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

sweet video Clive, love your work man, inspirational!


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Cracker video boet!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Good Luck Clive bring home a new Stealth!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Future son in-law will be happy


----------



## Steve13 (Jan 21, 2014)

Great video, really enjoyed it


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome video and great fish - well done...


----------

